# Broken rack archery & mathews



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

BROKEN RACK ARCHERY is now a mathews retailer,so we would like to invite everyone to come in and try out a new reezen or monster.Through the mounth of july and august we will be running a sale,purchace a mathews or hoyt and recieve a free dozen of victory arows,so come on in and reserve yours now,hope to see ya soon.


BROKEN RACK ARCHERY
3030 QUITTER RD.
WILLIAMSBURG,OHIO 45176
513-625-0148


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*broken rack*

Hey sounds great MrB


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

Back up!!!


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Great deal. When you starting the new building?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO say it isn't so!:mg:


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

jre4192 said:


> Great deal. When you starting the new building?


Working on it.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

heres our new updated hours
mon 5-9pm
tues5-9pm
wed closed
thurs5-9pm
fri 11am- 7pm
sat 12-5pm
sun optional,call for appointment on sunday


also you can visit us on the web,www.brokenrackarchery.com


----------



## tucker1100 (Aug 13, 2006)

back up


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

MR.B said:


> heres our new updated hours
> mon 5-9pm
> tues5-9pm
> wed closed
> ...


ttt


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

back up


----------

